# T-Mobile G1



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anybody know, how to access Hotmail through the Email function on the G1? Keeps showing error message saying "can't connect to server".

Not sure what i need to do or even what POP/IMAP are.

Please help.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

HI, unless you pay for Hotmail it is not possible. The best I can offer you is to have hotmail foward (if you are allowed to) your emails to another email account that you can set on there. 

You can also just go to a totally new email for that. I can give you a few if you want. I looked into this before for my sidekick. As are as POP/IMAP they are more standards that is used for mail.

When you have an email account set up that you can use POP or IMAP then I can go over this with you. I may have to quickly ask you for what info it asks for, I never seen a G1 so it may be a little different.


----------



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply. Not sure i want to change my email address (as i've had it for years) and i'm pretty sure Hotmail don't do any kind of auto forward. I would consider paying to upgrade my Hotmail account (obviously if it's not too expensive), would this definatly enable my to receive email via my G1?

Cheers.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, not sure how much it costs (still trying to find out off of hotmails site), but you can foward emails to a different emil (or your phones email if it has one). 
After you lo into hotmail. you have to go to the settings page, then look for foward your emails to another account, select that and add the e-mail address you want. 

If you need an email, like I said before, I can recomend some.

You also should be aware with thi method, you will get all the emails, but when you responde to them through the account that everything is fowarded it to, it will show up as that new email and not the old one for anyone that recieves your email.


----------



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks again. Have tried looking for the price myself, not got very far though. I don't suppose you've had any luck?

Also i can't forward my Hotmail email to Googlmail (which is my phone email) as it's not a custom or Microsoft (Hotmail.com, MSN.com etc) email.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Your welcome, and no I haven't found the price, you have the get the hotmail plus subscription (so would have to pay ever so often) but I don't see how to join that.

I'm not sure why hotmail uses such limited features either :sigh:


----------

